# Ohio River



## Codeman (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm going to be heading down to the Ohio river coming up soon. We are going to catfish all night long on multiple boats on the Marietta side of the Ohio River. The exact location I don't know. We might be above or below the lock in the area. I'm not familiar with it at all. This will only be my second time down there.

I'm thinking about taking my musky gear down there with me. I know they are in there. Any one have any tips for fishing the mighty Ohio River for muskies? I will mainly be casting. Only time I would be trolling is when they set up bank lines (If they do it). I do have a couple bondy baits. So I will jig some areas. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Codeman said:


> I'm going to be heading down to the Ohio river coming up soon. We are going to catfish all night long on multiple boats on the Marietta side of the Ohio River. The exact location I don't know. We might be above or below the lock in the area. I'm not familiar with it at all. This will only be my second time down there.
> 
> I'm thinking about taking my musky gear down there with me. I know they are in there. Any one have any tips for fishing the mighty Ohio River for muskies? I will mainly be casting. Only time I would be trolling is when they set up bank lines (If they do it). I do have a couple bondy baits. So I will jig some areas. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Not that i know the area...the Muskingum and Little Muskingum


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Middle Island Creek near St. Marys has muskies in it. Natural patterns work well. Carp or bass colored Crane baits.
If thats too much of a haul, fish tributaries and creek mouths for them


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> .... fish tributaries and creek mouths for them


2 anecdotes:

No personal experience fishing the river for muskies, but many years ago, I worked w/a team of biologists who captured the same 30” musky, on several occasions, off a snag in a creek mouth, near Portsmouth. I never saw him, but he was affectionately named Stump Musky.

Not nearly so many years ago, a co-worker caught a 38” fish, while pitching a jig-n-pig, @ downed wood, near the mouth of Laughery Creek.


----------

